# fish aint eatin



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

MY FISH HASNT EATIN IN 2 DAYS wonderin whats wrong any info thanks.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

How long have you had them? No worries since they should go without any food for quite a long time!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am moving this to feeding and nutrition. As for your question, we need more info. If you just purchased them then they may still need time to acclimate. If you just rearranged the tank then you are looking at the same scenario. If they are of decent size then they may just be hunger striking which is very comon and will last as long as they please.


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replys much appreciated


----------

